# Sybon Refractometer - BAs MM sale last night.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought one of these ($69) at the BA's Midnight Madness last night. Anybody got one? I hope they're good!

My salinity meter (the electronic kind) died and I remember that people liked the Refractometers better anyways, and they seem simple (nothing really to break unless you drop it!) and no batteries required so here goes.

Thoughts from anyone who has one?

W


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've got one and it's great...

Carmen


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i have a vertex one and love it


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I personally use Sybon....LOVE IT!!!

Most industries that use brine (NaCl and water) use Sybon refractometers to measure NaCl content in the brine.

Vertex is good but I prefer the "heft" of a Sybon


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Have one - got it used for $40  . It's great!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

How did your marine fish like their brackish environment?

W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I read an extra zero in there. Stupid Monday-brain.

W


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> could have been a funny joke, but brackish has less salt than marine .. . I had more.
> and my SPS corals were/are loving it  just higher KH and CA and MG with higher salt so ... . lol
> 
> its not a big difference but something a hydrometer would always miss.


A lot of the time it's about stability than absolute levels - you tank probably looks no different now at 1.023 than it did at 1.030...


----------

